

Potato-powered web server - shard
http://d116.com/spud/index.html

======
ars
Before we get lots of comments on powering things with food:

It is not powered by the potato!!!

It is powered by the metal leads stuck into the potato!

The metal oxidizes (burns) and releases energy. It would work just as well
with salt water. The potato is simply an ion bridge (i.e. it connects the two
metals together via a conductive path, and encourages/enables them to
oxidize).

If you had a time machine to 11 years ago you could tell him to just soak a
napkin in salt water and put the leads in that and avoid rotten potatoes.

------
ORioN63
You sir, just posted a potato powered server on hacker news...And I am
actually laughing my ass off.

Sad thing, that the actually potato powered computer, is now offline. I could
see this roots/fruits/vegetables-powered Internet, grow on me(No pun
intended...Ok, just a bit :-P).

------
zrgiu_
Talk about green energy ...

edit: could this work in any way with trees instead of potatoes? I bet they
would last a lot longer

~~~
ars
See my other comment in this thread, but in short it's not powered by the
potato, it's powered by the metal leads. A tree would make no difference.

------
3am
This is almost 12 years old...

------
kennywinker
But does it scale?!

------
wgx
GLaDOS: "Oh hi, how are you holding up? BECAUSE I’M A POTATO." [1]

[1 <http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-a-potato> ]

------
hassman
Some hackers installed linux on a potato:
<http://www.bbspot.com/news/2008/12/linux-on-a-potato.html>

~~~
pilom
you do realize that post is a joke right?

~~~
hassman
Yes I realize it. There is a no joke policy at HN?

